# Endlich ist es soweit



## Palometta (28. September 2004)

Wir haben unsere Holland – Ecke. #v |laola:  #v 

Dank an Dok für die schnelle Umsetzung unserer Wünsche  und Wedaufischer für seinen besonderen Einsatz diesbezüglich . #6  #6  #6 
Und nun lasst uns loslegen .  :m

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Reisender (28. September 2004)

*AW: Endlich ist es soweit*

Ich wünsche einen schönen TH. für euch #6 

und immer dicke fische #h 



Und bleibt Sauber Jungs u. Mädels |welcome: |schild-g |stolz: |laola: :z :z :z :z :z :z 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Palometta (28. September 2004)

*AW: Endlich ist es soweit*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Und bleibt Sauber Jungs u. Mädels




Keine Angst da passt schon  die Boardferkelpetze auf    :q  :q 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Franz_16 (28. September 2004)

*AW: Endlich ist es soweit*

Finde ich toll... wird die Kompetenz weiter erhöhen... gibt ja sehr viele hier die in Holland angeln gehn... bin bestimmt öfter zu Gast ...  Ich bin gespannt !


----------



## Siff-Cop (29. September 2004)

*AW: Endlich ist es soweit*

So nun haben wir es das Forum für die Hollandangler.:q 
Ein hoch auf's Boardteam!!!!


Ich denke das ich auch demnächst mal nen ordentlichen Beitrag leisten werde!!!!!!


Danke an alle die daran gearbeitet haben!!!!!#6  

Gruß der Grenzland Fischräuber.


----------



## Lachsy (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Endlich ist es soweit*

jetzt weis ich endlich wo meine beiträge über meine fangerfolge reinkommen , wenn ich was fange #6 .

Vielen Dank an DOK für die schnelle ümsetzung  #6  #6  #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------

